# Backup bazy danych

## gremlin988

Witam od razu chciałbym powiedzieć że jestem praktycznie zielony jeżeli chodzi o zarządzanie serwerem na linuxie a muszę zrobić coś takiego:

Ustawić w cronie aby codziennie była robiona kopia jednej z baz danych sql znajdującej się na serwerze.

Prosiłbym abyście mnie przeprowadzili krok po kroku co mam zrobić, w jakich plikach co dodać i co zmienić.

----------

## ender74

Wrzuć do katalogu /etc/cron.daily/ skrypt robiący backup bazy.

Jak zrobić backup dowiesz się w dokumentacji bazy danych której używasz.

----------

## gremlin988

A skrypt ma miec jakieś konkretne rozszerzenie?

bo mam taki skrypt do tworzenia kopi bazy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> #katalog docelowy
> ...

 

Czy on jest dobry i jakie powinien miec rozszerzenie przed wrzuceniem go do etc/cron.daily/

----------

## SlashBeast

Mogl by byc sprytniejszy, np. to ostatnie rm -rf brzydko wyglada, samo rm dalo by rade, anyway.

Rozszerzenia nie musisz miec, daj mu po prostu exec bit (chmod +x skrypt).

----------

## Jacekalex

A ja radziłbym poprawić ten skrypt, żeby w przypadku, kiedy nie wykona backupu, zawiadomił o tym na maila lub komunikator.

Sam znam przypadek, gdy na jednym forum przez ponad 2 tygodnie  skrypt do backupu wysypywał się na tabeli z postami, po awarii bazy okazało się, że backupy były o 20MB mniejsze, niż powinny, (i niż były przed pojawieniem się kłopotów ze skryptem).

Także lepiej żeby mysqldump w trybie verbose (lub z opcją --log-error=file_name)  zrzucał komunikaty do /var/log/mysqldump.log, a w razie wystąpnienia  błędu, natychmiast ktoś kompetentny  sie o tym dowiedział.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

